# Kindle Fire HD...dizzy during normal use, anyone else or just me?



## comfortablynumb

I received a Kindle Fired HD for holiday, and well I love the device, any time I've used it it's left me feeling very dizzy.

This is just normal every day things, reading a book, browsing the web, or posting to Facebook..not gaming or anything with fast motion.  I've tried to disable the auto brightness and turn the brightness down, I've tried different view angles standing, sitting, laying down. 

Just curious if anyone else has had any problems using the Kindle Fire HD, or if it's just my luck, lol..


----------



## photocat

LOL - actually I have a couple of times after playing Angry Birds and DropWord.  I think when I play games I'm so intently focused on it that when I stop my head is a bit funky.  I should clarify by saying I'm not particularly good at either game and swear words flow freely at times... fortunately I'm not much of a gamer and don't play a lot -- more for reading and videos for me, which have yet to leave me with that same "woozy" head feeling.

sue


----------



## comfortablynumb

Ha!  I've yet to try that, I played it a few times on a regular computer and was like wooo my head..lol...Can only imagine what it would be like on the Kindle seeing as just every day tasks have left me pretty wonky.


----------



## CarolineAM

Do you or your family have a history of seizures?  Sometimes the refresh rate (not 100% sure if this is the correct term)  can cause at the least dizziness and/or nausea,  and at the worst,  it may cause seizures.  I've had a LOT of problems using the keyboard on the Fire HD as it is so dark and is hard for me to read.


----------



## ginaf20697

At first it made me a little queasy but I got used to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Like Gina, I had a hint of queasiness at first, but got used to it.

Betsy


----------



## comfortablynumb

CarolineAM said:


> Do you or your family have a history of seizures? Sometimes the refresh rate (not 100% sure if this is the correct term) can cause at the least dizziness and/or nausea, and at the worst, it may cause seizures. I've had a LOT of problems using the keyboard on the Fire HD as it is so dark and is hard for me to read.


Not that I'm aware of, though many years ago things started bothering me fast moving things (like video games) blinking lights etc....Funny because after crashing/passing out at an oral surgeons office the doc asked me if there was a history of seizures in my family, and something to investigate.

I been feeling pretty queasy all day after using the kindle fire last night for about 20 or 30 minutes..I'm not sure if this is something that will pass or if I should just quit now and see if I can send it back. My brother bought it for me, and I really hate to tell him that it's making me sick...I don't normally get presents this nice so I'm kinda reluctant sending it back lol..


----------



## comfortablynumb

I also wonder too if some people are experiencing this queasiness do to the filter on the screen, I remember in the Keynote they said something about a polarizing filter fused to the screen to cut out glare.  I don't think I ever did to well with sunglasses that had the polarized lenses on them.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

It could be the filter on the screen - or the refresh rate. 

Can you go to a Best Buy and maybe check the non-HD version to see if you feel the same way?

What did polarized sunglasses do to you?

Maybe try using it the opposite way - i.e., turn it upside down and see if that helps (polarized filters work one direction and not others).


----------



## comfortablynumb

Best Buy, might be out for me the closest is about 40 miles South... I think Staples might still have them I'll have drive over there this week and see. I know Target didn't have anything when I went over there a few weeks ago.  Joys of middle of nowhere N Florida   

Re the sunglasses, I can't remember it's been so many years now, I just remembered buying them and never being being able to wear them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It could also be the 'flu.


----------



## comfortablynumb

O god no, I spent most of December wtih the flu! lol...Nah this has been any time I've used the Fire, it just leaves be feeling queasy/dizzy like.  

I'm sure I'll be the odd one out there that is affected by something, I remember looking at a 3D TV once and almost being sick everywhere. I guess me and new technology don't get a long to well, go back to black and white tv wtih rabbit ears


----------



## comfortablynumb

Ok apparently I'm not the only one, if you suffer from Vertigo the KF may not be the device for you. I found this discussion on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_et_up_redir?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=2&cdThread=Tx1H7IDYTAOHBE3&newContentID=MxY1UAN3Z8GBP7&newContentNum=43#Mx3JN3AB831C4PQ

I've suffered from Vertigo for well over a decade now, so maybe that's the problem I'm having with the device.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

It sounds plausible, the vertigo and the fact that you know you can't wear polarized sunglasses would probably explain it.

And hey, we had no retail here until we got more "old people" - shall I send you some (I live next to the Villages)

Staples here did have them to look at, not all were working but they did have them and so theoretically someone could make them work!

I wonder if you can put a screen protector on that would counter the polarization


----------



## comfortablynumb

Thanks, but I think we have enough retirees here as well   It's a lot better then when I first moved here all that was here was a Wal-Mart and a Publix.  I'm not looking for a bunch of big box stores, but it would be nice to just go to a store with out making a day out of it lol.

I was thinking the same thing Re polarization, I wonder if a screen protector would negate it's effects or not.  I'll have to contact the Kindle support team and see if they dealt with this issue or not.  Thanks again for the help everyone


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Our retail has exploded in the last 4-5 years (we have been here 9). I almost have no reason to head to Orlando now... the stuff i'm missing wouldn't be demographically "good fits" for the age of the people, so I don't expect much more. 

Except a real, big, sporting good store. Really, we don't have one.... go figure!

I'm thinking an anti-glare screen protector would be the direction i'd want to go. You could contact the "big companies" that sell them and ask them about it - i'm not sure if Zagg sells anti-glare or not. But i would trust them over kindle support in this area....

Good luck - I hope you can sort it out so you can keep it!


----------



## comfortablynumb

Thanks  so  much Tracy, yea I move up here about 8 years ago,  for a while this area seemed to really take off and grow but then steeply tapered off during the whole economy fiasco. Your right there isn't much for sporting goods around here, which I've always found kinda odd. 

I haven't heard of Zagg, I'll look them up now and see what they have to offer


----------



## comfortablynumb

Alright I contacted Zagg, the rep said he wasn't aware of the polarization of the new HD, but said the original Zagg Invisisheild 'might' help as it has it's own anti glare properties, said I could try it out and if it doesn't help or if I'm not happy with it I can send it back within 45 days.  So that might be something to consider, just really expensive.


----------



## photocat

Very interesting.  Had no idea it was a relatively common complaint!  There are different types of vertigo.  I had positional vertigo about 12 yrs ago.  Out of the blue and just awful - took 6 months to get over it completely.  However I absolutely cannot survive without polarized sunglasses.  Polarization has never been an issue for me - my eyes are so sensitive to light that sunglasses are a must (even on cloudy days for me).

I'm wondering if tablet physics don't defy some law of motion that our brains have not yet quite adapted to.  (I use a computer all day long and most nights -- no problems with those screens).  Wouldn't surprise me.  Our physical bodies can't keep up with modern technology.  Ah the things we do to ourselves for "fun" 

sue


----------



## comfortablynumb

Hey Sue,

My vertigo started around 1999/2000 like you I am very, very sensitive to light I wear Sunglasses just about everywhere and sometimes even indoors if it's really bright. I even developed a sensitivity to the sun a few years ago (_not good when you live in the sunshine state!_) and can usually only go out at dusk or if it's really cloudy out. Certain lighting, usually, fluorescent, can make me pretty sick.

I too practically live in front of my computer, both at home and when I used to work...Usually the brightness will bother my eyes so I have to keep it turned down. I only had one monitor a year or so ago that really bugged me, an LED LCD Dell...it had a blueish hue to the screen and this bright light that I usually covered up that was blueish white as well.

Heh hopefully not sounding to crazy here...it's amazing just how sensitive one can become to lighting


----------



## photocat

comfortablynumb said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> My vertigo started around 1999/2000 like you I am very, very sensitive to light I wear Sunglasses just about everywhere and sometimes even indoors if it's really bright. I even developed a sensitivity to the sun a few years ago (_not good when you live in the sunshine state!_) and can usually only go out at dusk or if it's really cloudy out. Certain lighting, usually, fluorescent, can make me pretty sick.
> 
> I too practically live in front of my computer, both at home and when I used to work...Usually the brightness will bother my eyes so I have to keep it turned down. I only had one monitor a year or so ago that really bugged me, an LED LCD Dell...it had a blueish hue to the screen and this bright light that I usually covered up that was blueish white as well.
> 
> Heh hopefully not sounding to crazy here...it's amazing just how sensitive one can become to lighting


Ah the sunshine state -- my favorite vacation spot! (Panhandle in particular) 

I hear ya. I generally prefer lower lighting and HATE all types of fluorescent lighting. I do a lot of photography so my main computer monitor at home is calibrated for photo work and is a thing of beauty. My other screens (laptop and the work monitors) I can only reduce the brightness on them which helps considerably. At work the combination of the bright lights, which I can't control, and the monitor -- I have used a glare / privacy thing on my screen which helps. Since I control the lighting at home, I don't use a glare protector screen thingy.

Did I mention my theory that our brains have not evolved to adapt to all of this crazy technology? LOL


----------



## Xopher

How close to you are you holding the Kindle Fire? I wonder if it could be a closeness/focus/cross-eyed thing from holding it too close to your face.

I have a calibrated monitor for my photography business and that really does make a huge amount of difference when staring at a monitor all day. I wish there was a way to calibrate tablets, phones, and such.


----------



## comfortablynumb

Xopher said:


> How close to you are you holding the Kindle Fire? I wonder if it could be a closeness/focus/cross-eyed thing from holding it too close to your face.
> 
> I have a calibrated monitor for my photography business and that really does make a huge amount of difference when staring at a monitor all day. I wish there was a way to calibrate tablets, phones, and such.


Not holding it very close at all, I'd say a good arms length, don't have my arms completely locked but at a comfortable stretch.

RE: Photography, I meant to reply yesterday when I saw photocat talking photography  I too love photography but I'm more of an amateur...are you all using an IPS monitor? I'm still wishing I would of paid a little more and got IPS when my monitor died. Are either of you still shooting film or have you moved completely digital? I bought some really old second hand leica type range finders about 10 - 11 years ago and learned the hard way about focusing and lighting lol.. still wish I would of persued it a bit more and took some proper courses/training. 
I never made the jump to DSLR's just to expensive but got a decent travel camera few months ago Lumix ZS15. Just wishing I could get this monitor (LG 23") a bit more dialed in.


----------



## photocat

comfortablynumb said:


> Not holding it very close at all, I'd say a good arms length, don't have my arms completely locked but at a comfortable stretch.
> 
> RE: Photography, I meant to reply yesterday when I saw photocat talking photography  I too love photography but I'm more of an amateur...are you all using an IPS monitor? I'm still wishing I would of paid a little more and got IPS when my monitor died. Are either of you still shooting film or have you moved completely digital? I bought some really old second hand leica type range finders about 10 - 11 years ago and learned the hard way about focusing and lighting lol.. still wish I would of persued it a bit more and took some proper courses/training.
> I never made the jump to DSLR's just to expensive but got a decent travel camera few months ago Lumix ZS15. Just wishing I could get this monitor (LG 23") a bit more dialed in.


Same here, not holding it particularly close -- probably about same distance as when I have a laptop on my lap.

Photography! Yes, I too am an amateur. I have an IPS monitor (NEC with spectraview - color calibration in the monitor, not the computer) And I shoot digital only, though I used to shoot film on occasion. The Panasonics are nice cameras! And yes, photography is / can be a crazy, expensive hobby. Of course the gear doesn't matter NEARLY as much as the photographer. Many a great picture is taken with something "less than" a dslr. So no excuses -- go take some photos! The more you learn / practice the better you'll be 

sue

p.s. On a random note, enjoying the occasional "thunder snow" tonight!


----------



## comfortablynumb

Re: Photography, O I Know the gear don't make the pic, the person behind the gear does   I've used some of the cheapest stuff and still taken what I felt where creative photos   I've experimented around with a plastic Holga for a while, but not knowing how to process film and people at the local drugstores scratching there head asking "Uh ummm what is medium format film" then having to place numerous calls was just to much of a headache!   I always have some sort of camera with me, usually ends up being my "emergency" cell phone that has a cheapy 1.3MP camera built in but I still take pics of stuff


----------



## Xopher

I learned on film, including developing my own B&W negatives. Watching an image appear on paper got me hooked. The Miranda F camera that was my first 35mm now sits on the shelf in my office (all manual, no battery, no internal meter). I got to the point where I could calculate aperture and shutter speed in my head without pulling out the hand held meter. 

These days, it's all digital. There aren't as many film manufacturers anymore, and it was a total pain trying to color match digital and film images when trying to combine them. The only film I use these days is B&W.


----------

